# I Better Stop Shopping Haul



## Vixxan (Aug 10, 2010)

Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream:

22, 21, 20, 19, 18, 07, 08
14, 15, 11, 01, 03, 10, 09




Make Up For Ever Eye Shadows:
09, 309, 39, 121, 114
81, 308, 167, 83, 168
54, 122, 127, 10, 302




Make Up For Ever Eye Shadows:
148, 76, 127, 164, 306
311, 126, 47, 101, 128
168, 169, 170, 99

Bing made me do this. The sale was ending on July 30, 2010 I decided to purchase a few (too many) Make Up For Ever items. Between the 15% Bing cash back and Sephora's 10% VIB discount I managed to get 25% off of most of these items. I purchased some of them from the recycle bin.


----------



## buddleia (Aug 10, 2010)

Love all the colours! You've gotta do some FOTD and swatches soon!


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice Haul! you're title cracked me up too.


----------



## n_c (Aug 10, 2010)

Ooooh NICE!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish we had MUFE here!! Enjoy your awesome haul!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2010)

Great haul!!! Where did you get the aqua cream in #19?


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Great haul!!! Where did you get the aqua cream in #19?_

 
A friend shipped it to me from France.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 10, 2010)

SUCH an awesome haul! Love MUFE--especially Aqua Creams!


----------



## nunu (Aug 10, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 10, 2010)

So jealous! All those GORGEOUS colors!


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Aug 10, 2010)

this is amazing


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 11, 2010)

May I live vicariously through your photos? Lovely haul!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow! This is what I call a haul. Enjoy all your new goodies!


----------



## geeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice haul! I love those aqua creams!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great haul! Really makes me want to try some more Make up For ever..all I have is #92!


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow! What an amazing haul!


----------



## Tobimaru (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG! it´s amazing!!!!


----------



## Teex (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love all of the Aqua creams, so sad that there is no MUFE in my country!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice haul!!!!!!! I know you will enjoy your goodies.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! I love your MUFE Haul!! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Those are some great colors, awesome haul!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 19, 2010)

Great haul. Enjoy your goodies


----------



## bell21 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------

